# Should Kings move out of Sacto??? Sacramento to vote on new arena!



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Should they move and go to another city or stay??

I believe they're having some problems with the arena so thats why I'm asking.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Re: Should Kings move out of Sacto???*



> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> Should they move and go to another city or stay??


I voted yes because I believe they were talking about moving to KC and if they moved there I would be able to go see them live.... :yes:


----------



## Yao Mania

The Governator should step in and fix it then



> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> I voted yes because I believe they were talking about moving to KC and if they moved there I would be able to go see them live.... :yes:


In that case I change my vote then, they should move up to Vancouver!
But seriously if I had the $$ to start/move a franchise KC would probably be my top choice


----------



## Peja Vu

Hell no. They have a loyal fan base. The arena issue will get worked out :gopray:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> The Governator should step in and fix it then
> 
> 
> 
> In that case I change my vote then, they should move up to Vancouver!
> But seriously if I had the $$ to start/move a franchise KC would probably be my top choice


Why KC??


----------



## Peja Vu

This article is good and pretty much sums up my feelings:

Mark Kreidler: Arena issue is way too simple: Build it in Natomas already 



> Not to put too fine a point on it, but the downtown arena conversation in Sacramento has been a festering sweat hole of mutual blame, flawed "studies," bad looks at City Council meetings and the always popular running game of Pin the Tail on the Bad Guy.
> 
> In short, it has been great. But since this is supposed to be about the future of the Kings in town rather than the theatrical value of it all, it's time to go in another direction.
> 
> And the winner is: The parking lot.
> 
> You know the one. It surrounds Arco Arena. It represents the scads of open land already owned by the Maloof companies. It is the silent footprint of a new building whose cost could be dramatically lower than a downtown site.
> 
> It sits in the middle of a Natomas area that anyone who has lived here for more than 12 minutes can tell you is absolutely exploding - houses, businesses, infrastructure.
> 
> The Kings need a new home? Listen, they don't even have to leave home.
> 
> Stop the shouting. Discontinue the whining. Negotiate in good faith.
> 
> Build it in Natomas. They'll continue to come.


----------



## Yao Mania

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> Why KC??


Just seems like they have a lively bball community there, correct me if I'm wrong?


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> 
> Just seems like they have a lively bball community there, correct me if I'm wrong?


I agree with you. I asked you because I thought you had some other reason.


----------



## SoCalfan21

I know how to solve this problem.......just have 3 LA teams:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

> Originally posted by <b>SoCalfan21</b>!
> I know how to solve this problem.......just have 3 LA teams:laugh: :laugh:


haha, in the same arena.


----------



## Peja Vu

> Originally posted by <b>SoCalfan21</b>!
> I know how to solve this problem.......just have 3 LA teams:laugh: :laugh:


On the news, they said Anaheim could possibly be a candidate.


----------



## SacTown16

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> 
> Just seems like they have a lively bball community there, correct me if I'm wrong?


Vancouver!! Sounds good to me..

But honestly, they should stay in Sacto, when you have an arena that loud, somebody should damn well fix it.


----------



## Turkish Delight

Why would they move? Didn't they sell out every game last year? There should really be a team in Vancouver by the way.. Look at how good Memphis is doing, and no one is going to there games.. I guarentee if they were doing this good in Vancouver, they would be selling out...


----------



## Peja Vu

> Originally posted by <b>jcintosun911</b>!
> Why would they move?


On the news they mentioned KC, Las Vegas, Anaheim, and some city in North Carolina.


----------



## Peja Vu

Maloof: 20% is best offer - Kings co-owner says that's what they'd pay toward arena


----------



## comptons

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> Hell no. They have a loyal fan base. The arena issue will get worked out :gopray:


Stay. Sac has great fans (except the ones that booed C-Webb!  )


----------



## HKF

I would be very disappointed if they moved. They finally have things rolling over there. C'mon Sacto, build them an arena.


----------



## Hibachi!

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> I would be very disappointed if they moved. They finally have things rolling over there. C'mon Sacto, build them an arena.


I agree... Sac has some of the best fans, I would hate to see them move... I wish they would just stay in Arco though... That Arena gets loud as hell!


----------



## Peja Vu

Franchise shifts 'a failure': NBA Commissioner David Stern hopes Kings and Magic will continue to operate in their current cities 



> Stern, in a national media conference call, said he would consider the relocation of the Kings or the Magic because of arena issues to be "league failures."
> 
> Stern has long said he admires the fan loyalty and support in Sacramento, but Arco Arena, which opened in 1988, needs to be replaced.
> 
> Though the Kings haven't gone public with any desire to relocate, members of the Sacramento City Council have indicated Kings owners Joe and Gavin Maloof would seriously consider a move should a new arena not be constructed.
> 
> "It isn't our first choice to have teams move," Stern said. "We consider the movement of teams to be league failures. When we moved out of Vancouver and out of Charlotte (in recent seasons), those were failures.
> 
> "That said, there are realities of modern-day arena life, and that often propels cities and sports teams to get into extended and difficult discussions (with local government). So, I'm hopeful that in (the case of Sacramento and Orlando), the markets that have been very good to the NBA will continue to be their home base."


----------



## Peja Vu

Maloofs sign on to arena proposal: NBA commissioner's visit prompts accord on Natomas effort 

Ailene Voisin: Ask Stern: Kings, fans deserve a new arena


----------



## Peja Vu

Arena plan is still far from a done deal


----------



## Peja Vu

Landowners proposing to foot the bill for a new N. Natomas facility will meet with team officials. North Natomas landowners proposing to pay for a new Kings arena plan to begin negotiations today with the team's owners and with the National Basketball Association. 

-----

Study Finds Natomas Site for New Kings Arena Least Expensive


----------



## spongyfungy

Easy. just call them the Los Angeles Kings of Sacramento.


----------



## ChristopherJ

That would be awesome if they came to vancouver. Without hockey theres a big empty arena here. I know its one in a million but that would be amazing


----------



## HallOfFamer

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> Easy. just call them the Los Angeles Kings of Sacramento.


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

The only Pro sports Sac has is the Kings. Good thing theyre staying.


----------



## Peja Vu

> Originally posted by <b>HallOfFamer</b>!
> :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
> 
> The only Pro sports Sac has is the Kings. Good thing theyre staying.


Uh, what about the Monarchs. And we have a AAA baseball team (the Rivercats). And we have a Pro Women's Football team. So there! We are not a one team town


----------



## Ballscientist

Yes, to bay area. We will give Sac Warriors.


----------



## Peja Vu

Big gap in talks on arena: Sides still at odds on cost, construction guarantee


----------



## Peja Vu

Unable to reach a deal with the Sacramento Kings, a group of North Natomas landowners that had proposed to build the basketball team a new arena is instead considering donating money for a generic sports facility.


----------



## ill subliminal

KC because that{s where the Kings started originally, or something. All I know is that I have a Kansas City Kings throwback hat. I voted yes cause they should mos def get back here. It{s also a decent move because, while there isn't a big population in KC, there are also no cities around until Chicago or Denver, so the Kings would get to draw probably all the way to St. Louis from a population that has been raised to be crazy for college ball.


webber is so sweet


----------



## Peja Vu

Ailene Voisin: Cities would stand in line for the Kings


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Re: Should Kings move out of Sacto???*

Stern: Capital faces hurdles for All-Star bid 



> DENVER - The NBA All-Star Game isn't about to come to Sacramento anytime soon, yet another reason to level Arco Arena and build a new arena.
> 
> *"It's more than the arena," Stern said of Sacramento's All-Star hopes. "The hotels, transportation, there are a lot of factors. And we'd like to keep the game within 15 miles of the city."*


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: Should Kings move out of Sacto???*

Plan scrapped to build privately-funded Kings arena



> "The Kings may be history in Sacramento. I really feel that way," Yee said. "Arco Arena is only good for another five years."
> 
> Steve, Thurtle, a member of the landowners group and senior vice president of Richland Planned Communities, said he too believed that this could mean the basketball team would look to relocate.
> 
> "It's my understanding the Kings have other alternatives in other cities beyond Sacramento," Thurtle said.
> 
> No Kings representative attended the press conference. Thurtle said they had been notified of the landowners' decision.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Re: Should Kings move out of Sacto??? (New Arena Updates)*

Lack of funds dooms arena plan 



> A plan to build a privately funded arena for the Sacramento Kings is dead and its collapse might force the basketball team to leave the city, according to members of a group brokering the deal.
> 
> "The Kings may be history in Sacramento, I really feel that way," said former City Councilman Jimmie Yee, a spokesman for the group who had been pulled off the golf course to attend a hastily called news conference. "The arena is only good for another five years, and if we don't have an arena built by then, I'm not very optimistic about what will happen."


So looks like Kings will move huh??


----------



## Pejavlade

*Re: Should Kings move out of Sacto??? (New Arena Updates)*

Galvin Maloff was on sports net and talked about Sacramento kings being a perfect fit in Las Vegas, and that the city need a real franchise not an arena football team or junior hockey something along those lines.


----------



## halfbreed

*Re: Should Kings move out of Sacto??? (New Arena Updates)*

Damn. :sad:


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: Should Kings move out of Sacto??? (New Arena Updates)*

Marcos Bretón: Don't worry, Kings are not leaving


----------



## HKF

*Re: Should Kings move out of Sacto??? (New Arena Updates)*



Peja Vu said:


> Marcos Bretón: Don't worry, Kings are not leaving


Good.


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Re: Should Kings move out of Sacto??? (New Arena Updates)*

Why haven't I heard about this story before right now? I know I don't follow the Kings much, but a story like this should be headline news nationwide imo... :yes:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

*Re: Should Kings move out of Sacto??? (New Arena Updates)*

Maloofs boost Vegas presence 



> The Maloof family this week took the wraps off a lavish $600 million expansion of their Palms Casino Hotel in Las Vegas that will include 347 new hotel rooms and suites, as well as 599 luxury condos that will sell for as much as $7 million each.


----------



## Sporty G

*Re: Should Kings move out of Sacto??? (New Arena Updates)*

This is disgusting and is what infuriates me about professional sports in America.

The Sacremento Kings owners can afford to build/finance the arena with private capital. Therefore, they should. Why the hell should TAX PAYERS construct an arena from which billionaires/multi-millionaires can extract lucrative revenues? Sacremento has displayed their support for professional basketball by filling Arco Arena consistently for years. If the Kings leave it is not because the fans have failed the Kings but because the league has abandoned them and illustrated that they pocketbook of the owner is more important than those fans who supported this franchise.


----------



## Mr. Clutch

*Re: Should Kings move out of Sacto??? (New Arena Updates)*

I've been a kings fan for some time, and living in omaha, I would love for nothing more than a professional sports team (preferrably basketball), my dad always told me about how he went to the kansas city-omaha kings games in the 70's and of course itd be nice to have the kings back in omaha, but i would hate to see them leave sacramento where the fans are so loyal and sell out every single game, i hope that the maloofs do whats right for the fans.


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: Should Kings move out of Sacto??? (New Arena Updates)*

New arena talks surface: Tsakopoulos land in eastern county is seen as source of funds 



> Local developer Angelo K. Tsakopoulos has been working for months on a new proposal to finance an arena for the Kings by developing land he owns in rural eastern Sacramento County, say several people who have been involved in the talks.
> 
> In addition, Tsakopoulos has approached area Indian tribes, flush with casino profits, to ask for their help in financing a new Kings facility.
> 
> *The idea is not to build an arena in eastern Sacramento County, an area of rolling grassland and oak trees, but to provide money to build an arena elsewhere, most likely North Natomas, the sources said.*
> 
> Some local leaders said Tsakopoulos' latest plan would be more difficult to pull off than his previous arena financing proposal, which collapsed in February. Nonetheless, they said, the idea seems to be the most viable thing going at the moment.
> 
> Howard Dickstein, an attorney for several Indian tribes, said Tuesday his clients are interested in helping keep the Kings in Sacramento. Details of their participation have not been worked out.


More in link...


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: Should Kings move out of Sacto??? (New Arena Updates)*

The man is Bob Hernreich. * You might not know it, but he is a co-owner of the Kings. * He also might be the man who finally makes an arena deal happen


----------



## TonyMontana_83

*Re: Should Kings move out of Sacto??? (New Arena Updates)*

No way do the Kings move out of Sacramento. Their fan base is way too loyal for that to ever happen.


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: Should Kings move out of Sacto??? (New Arena Updates)*

Riches turn area tribes into players 








_ Paula Lorenzo heads the Rumsey Band, which is studying the idea of financing an arena for the Sacramento Kings. _


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: Should Kings move out of Sacto??? (New Arena Updates)*

Heavyweight joins arena finance push: Former Assemblyman Steinberg drafted by Kings to help talks 











> The Kings have hired former state Assemblyman Darrell Steinberg to help negotiate an arena financing deal with the city and county of Sacramento.
> 
> Those involved in closed-door talks on an arena financing package said Steinberg's arrival on the scene increases the chances of crafting a successful plan to replace Arco Arena. Moreover, they said, it shows that the Maloof family, which owns the team, is ready to make a deal.
> 
> "I think it's great news on a couple of fronts," said Sacramento City Councilman Rob Fong. "First of all, Darrell is a talented problem solver. Second of all, I think it's encouraging because it shows a renewed commitment on the part of the Maloofs and the Kings to really work with everyone to make an arena happen."
> 
> The Maloofs have been noticeably estranged from Sacramento City Hall since 2004, when the City Council voted to limit the cost of a proposed arena to $350 million and required the Maloofs to split the tab. Joe and Gavin Maloof stormed out of a City Council meeting. They blamed then-City Manager Bob Thomas for undermining arena efforts.
> 
> But Thomas was forced to retire Jan. 1. The city has a new manager, Ray Kerridge, and Joe Maloof said he's optimistic the parties can now sit down and work out a financing package.
> 
> "I think the new city manager is terrific," Maloof said in a telephone interview. "I've had the opportunity to meet him. We had dinner together. I really like his enthusiasm. He wants to find a way to get it done instead of finding a reason it can't get done. That's a huge difference."
> 
> Maloof said his family hired Steinberg, a lawyer and former administrative law judge, because he commands respect in Sacramento.
> 
> "He's a liaison to the politicians, because he knows that game," Maloof said Friday.
> 
> "He has the highest integrity, he's honest, he's not a yes man," he added. "He's going to tell it to us the way he thinks it is, not the way we want to hear that it is."
> 
> Steinberg, a Democrat, served in the state Assembly from 1998 to 2004, when he was forced out by term limits. He is currently running for the state Senate seat being vacated by Sen. Deborah Ortiz, D-Sacramento.


----------



## Sacramental

*Re: Should Kings move out of Sacto??? (New Arena Updates)*

too much fan support in sacto, they ain't movin. The Maloofs will do whatever it takes to keep them here, and I think David Stern would assist with it too somehow. Why on earth would they go back to KC? They left it in the 1st place cuz nobody seemed to care about the Kings, plus it's a Baseball and football town.


----------



## Floods

*Re: Should Kings move out of Sacto??? (New Arena Updates)*

It's all about the Chiefs in Kansas City, so moving there makes no sense. They have to stay in Sacramento, the fans have been great to them, selling out the building for like a billion consecutive games, the Kings are the Green Bay Packers of the NBA cuz they are the only show. But if things get bad just move to LV


----------



## afobisme

*Re: Should Kings move out of Sacto??? (New Arena Updates)*

im not sure if anyone's seen this yet, but here's the reason why they need a new arena http://www.news10.net/storyfull2.aspx?storyid=17429


----------



## SirCharles34

*Re: Should Kings move out of Sacto??? (New Arena Updates)*



Sacramental said:


> too much fan support in sacto, they ain't movin. The Maloofs will do whatever it takes to keep them here, and I think David Stern would assist with it too somehow.


They said the same thing about the Raiders and Browns when their teams up and left fans in Oakland and Cleveland high and dry. 

Fan loyalty means squat. This is a business bro, if you think otherwise, you are living in a fairytale.

And David Stern has no power whatsoever to prevent any team(s) from relocating.


----------



## Floods

*Re: Should Kings move out of Sacto??? (New Arena Updates)*

It is a business there is no denying that, but i feel the Maloofs owe this to the fans.


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: Should Kings move out of Sacto??? (New Arena Updates)*

CBS13: Some Still Hopeful Of New Kings Arena 

Click for article and video.


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: Should Kings move out of Sacto??? (New Arena Updates)*

City, county call off arena talks with the Kings: Funding measure will not make November ballot 









_Negotiations have been called off for a new Kings arena in Sacramento's downtown railyards. _



> Reeling from skyrocketing construction costs and unable to reach consensus on even the most basic points in time to put a plan before voters in November, representatives from the city, county and the Sacramento Kings said Thursday they had agreed to end talks indefinitely.
> 
> "It is really disappointing," Sacramento Vice Mayor Rob Fong said of the failure to come up with a financing package. "Forty days ago, there was a real sense of optimism on both sides."
> 
> The group had aimed to win voter approval of quarter-cent increase in the Sacramento County sales tax. The money would have helped fund a replacement for Arco Arena along with other community projects for cities in the county.
> 
> But the two sides failed to reach an agreement on a host of complicated issues that included such fundamental items as the cost of a new arena and how much the Maloofs, owners of the Kings, would pay.
> 
> They did agree that a replacement for Arco should go in the downtown railyard, which is targeted for widescale development.
> 
> City and county representatives wouldn't reveal the kind of numbers that were being discussed, but said they couldn't come up with a deal that they could in good conscience recommend to voters.
> 
> "We're not going to just take any deal; it has to be a good deal," said Sacramento County Economic Development Director Paul Hahn.
> 
> Representatives from both sides stressed that the talks with the Maloofs did not end in acrimony - as some previously have - and made more progress than ever before. They also said they hoped to return to the negotiating table.
> 
> John Thomas, president of Maloof Sports and Entertainment, said he is disappointed but added "no one is giving up."
> 
> "Experience shows that where this has been done, it's not unusual to have things happen like this," Thomas said. "Start and stop, start and stop; that’s the norm."
> 
> The obstacles to reaching an agreement, however, are too large to surmount at the moment.
> 
> Former state Assemblyman Darrell Steinberg, who represented the Maloofs at the negotiating table, said construction costs were a huge hurdle.
> 
> "If you're going to cast blame anywhere, one word: inflation," he said. "This has been a topic of debate and discussion in our community for four or five years, and throughout that time period the cost increases for materials have gone up astronomically."
> 
> The decision to stop talking means a public-private arena financing deal is likely off the table at least until June 2008, the earliest time it could be placed on the ballot after this November. Most types of public financing would require voter approval.


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: Should Kings move out of Sacto??? (New Arena Updates)*

Marcos Bretón: Latest arena talks offer sign of hope 



> Indeed, this particular negotiation to fund a new home for the Kings -- and concerts and events for Sacramento -- was unlike any other before it.
> 
> This one was legitimate.
> 
> There were actual negotiations, for the first time. There were parties involved who knew what they were doing, people who have built stadiums and arenas, such as River Cats owner Art Savage.
> 
> There were serious people representing Kings owners Joe and Gavin Maloof, such as former state Assemblyman Darrell Steinberg.
> 
> And there was meaningful consensus that an arena could work in downtown Sacramento, agreement that everyone involved wants to see this work, unity that no one wants to see the Kings leave Sacramento.
> 
> Steinberg, who seems a cinch to win election to the state Senate in November, said he believes an arena deal can still happen.
> 
> "Sacramento has too much of an upside for anyone to give up," he said Thursday.
> 
> And the Kings owners agreed: "Yeah, I still think it can happen. We're optimistic," Joe Maloof said Thursday.
> 
> So what happened?
> 
> The two sides -- the Kings and government officials -- ran out of time to draft an agreement that could have gone to voters on the November ballot.
> 
> They were simply too far apart on key issues such as how much the arena would cost, ownership of the arena and myriad details on how arena revenues would be split.
> 
> Of course, those are critical issues -- the whole ball of wax, really. And it's hard not to wonder if two diverse cultures at work here can ever get together.
> 
> The Maloofs are products of an NBA system in which some owners -- in Indiana, for example -- are used to having their arenas largely subsidized by taxpayers while keeping all the profits, even from concerts.
> 
> Meanwhile, elected officials such as County Supervisor Roger Dickinson -- and Sacramento Vice Mayor Rob Fong -- have to worry about voters hostile to public funds used for private arenas.
> 
> Why? Because this issue is like immigration in that people feel vehemently one way or the other.
> 
> Listen to KHTK 1140 today and you'll likely hear callers screaming about how stupid we are in Sacramento, implying that the city and county should bow and kiss the Maloofs' feet.
> 
> But outside public forums whose life's blood flows from the Kings, it's a different story.
> 
> Many feel that there shouldn't be a penny of public money spent on arenas for "billionaire" basketball owners.
> 
> After years of writing about this, and sometimes being hostile to previous arena proposals that were deeply flawed, I have changed my thoughts.
> 
> They've been shaped by the countless Kings fans who love the team, buy season tickets and live and die with their guys -- but still want a fair deal for Sacramento.
> 
> I'm with them.
> 
> No, the city and county should not assume all the risks of a new arena while the Maloofs reap all the benefits at the same time their casino empire expands in Las Vegas.
> 
> But yes, some public money can and should be used for an arena because the Kings are a positive force for this city, a rallying point, a joyful diversion.
> 
> Keeping the Kings is obviously not the most important issue facing the Sacramento region, but it's important.
> 
> For now, the two sides in the arena issue simply haven't agreed on where the financial intersection should be for public-private arena partnership.
> 
> But you know what? In other cities across America, such questions took years to answer. We've had only 40 days of real negotiations.
> 
> It's time for at least 40 more because 312 consecutive Arco Arena sellouts demand it. And because Sacramento and the Maloofs would rue the day they ever walked away from each other.


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: Should Kings move out of Sacto??? (New Arena Updates)*

Marcos Bretón: Time to let people decide the arena issue 



> Though local politicians couldn't cut a deal with the Kings' owners to finance a new downtown arena, maybe they should put it before voters anyway.
> 
> There is still time to put a sales tax to fund a downtown arena on the November ballot. Why not let the people decide if they want it or not?
> 
> Because at least then, the conversation would be more about a major downtown redevelopment, instead of what it's about now: Kings co-owners Joe and Gavin Maloof.
> 
> Like it or not -- and the Maloofs hate it -- they are the polarizing figures that always muddy the arena question even though they've tried mightily to hide in the background.
> 
> It always becomes about how an arena will enrich them, not about how an arena will enrich Sacramento.
> 
> That happened again last week when city and county officials gave up trying to craft an arena deal for voter consideration in November's election.
> 
> Neither side could agree on how much the Maloofs should pay or how much local governments should contribute for a new arena that could exceed $400 million.
> 
> But it doesn't take a genius to deduce that politicos feared taxpayers would be asked to pay too much.
> 
> And it sure seems that the city and county have little leverage to negotiate with the Kings -- if they have any leverage at all.
> 
> Indeed, the government side has good people representing taxpayers, but that hardly matters in a one-sided give-and-take. The Kings hold all the cards, the table and the gun in their holster.
> 
> They can play it as they wish, waiting for a deal to their liking. Or they can go someplace else.
> 
> Why?
> 
> Because under the Maloofs, the Kings have become a perennial playoff contender, a must-see attraction where Arco Arena has sold out for 312 consecutive games.
> 
> What leverage does the city have against that?
> 
> Painting the Tower Bridge purple?
> 
> Putting up billboards promising free car washes for all Maloofs if they sign a deal?
> 
> Or totally giving away the store to get an arena deal done and face the wrath of taxpayers?
> 
> So let's pose the question again:
> 
> What if this were just about an arena and not about two rich dudes in the arena?
> 
> Would it stand a better chance of passing by voters?
> 
> If history is any judge, the answer is yes. San Jose and Anaheim built new arenas in the past 15 years with millions in taxpayer dollars.
> 
> The arenas were sold to taxpayers as large pieces of sweeping redevelopment. And they scored when the arenas opened in 1993.
> 
> And it all happened when taxpayers reached into their own pockets to get better concerts and shows and games in their own back yard.
> 
> But in Sacramento, the conversation always becomes about how much the Maloofs will pay compared to taxpayers and how much they will profit.
> 
> So why not go ahead and put the arena on the ballot without the Kings involved?
> 
> Because academic studies show that arenas are not the economic windfalls they are presented to be?
> 
> Because it would cost taxpayers much more to build a new arena without the Maloofs as involved parties? Because Arco Arena is already there?
> 
> All true.
> 
> But County Supervisor Roger Dickinson says that if the Maloofs leave Sacramento, they likely will demolish Arco Arena to pay off their $72 million loan from the city.
> 
> Isn't that blackmail? Yes, it's all part of the sports game.
> 
> But that's an ideological rat hole I choose not to go down anymore, even though I'm breaking my vows as contrarian columnist guy. And even though it's easier to darken someone's teeth with a pen than to try to draw a realistic picture.
> 
> So here goes: In the real world, I drive past the SP railyards all the time and imagine a beautiful addition to Sacramento with an arena surrounded by restaurants and clubs -- a central gathering point.
> 
> As a taxpayer, that would be worth something to me -- and if an arena ballot came before us in November, I would vote yes, if the numbers made sense. It's not that I want the Maloofs or the Kings to leave to accomplish that. I don't. Maybe an arena gets done with them, maybe it doesn't.
> 
> But it's time to focus on the real prize here: improving a great place to live.


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: Should Kings move out of Sacto??? (New Arena Updates)*

Arena talks begin again Tuesday 



> Two weeks after intense negotiations on a private/public financing plan for a new Sacramento arena collapsed in frustration, talks have been resurrected.
> 
> Representatives of the Kings, the city and county, along with officials from the NBA, are scheduled to meet Tuesday in a last-second effort to reach agreement and secure a ballot measure in time for the November election.
> 
> The most recent proposal would require voter approval for an increase in Sacramento County sales tax. The revenue would help pay for a sports/entertainment complex to replace 18-year-old Arco Arena, along with other community projects for cities within the county.
> 
> Though the participants remain divided on some fundamental issues - foremost among them the cost of construction and the percentage of public and private contributions - ongoing informal talks prompted a renewed, if tempered sense of optimisim and led to the upcoming meeting at the Palms in Las Vegas.
> 
> "We've got a chance now," Sacramento city Vice-Mayor Rob Fong said Sunday, "and we're not walking out of that room until we have something we can take to the voters."
> 
> In order to qualify for the November ballot, the proposal has to be approved by the county board of supervisors, and the ballot language submitted in early August. If the parties don't reach agreement in this time-frame, they will have to wait until 2008 before they can place a financing proposal before voters.
> 
> "Sacramento is a big city," said Kings co-owner Joe Maloof, contacted Sunday in Las Vegas, "and regardless of who owns the team, it needs a new arena. We all have be realistic and find a way."


----------



## SirCharles34

*Re: Should Kings move out of Sacto??? (New Arena Updates)*

No link yet, but I heard the city of Sacramento finally agreed to terms on a new arena. Can't wait to read the details, like where will it be built, etc...

Glad the Kings are staying. Kings fans are the best!


----------



## SirCharles34

*Re: Should Kings move out of Sacto??? (New Arena Updates)*

Here's the article:

*Accord reached on arena deal*
By Mary Lynne Vellinga, Terri Hardy and R.E. Graswich -- Bee Staff Writers

Published 12:01 pm PDT Thursday, July 20, 2006

Negotiators for the city and county of Sacramento moments ago finalized a deal with the Maloof family to finance a new arena for the Sacramento Kings.

The financing package would rely on voter approval of a new quarter-cent sales tax that would produce about $1.2 billion over a period of years, sources said. Half the money would go to pay for the new arena, and the other half would go to the city and county governments to spend as they wish.

Sources familiar with the deal say the Maloofs have agreed to contribute $20 million upfront to pay for various costs to initiate the process.

The Maloofs have agreed to pay 25 percent to 30 percent of the final costs of the facility. The city would own the new building, according to the source, and the Maloofs would sign a 30-year lease.

Negotiators have brought in representatives from the suburban cities to Sacramento City Hall to brief them on the deal's terms.

"We're done; we've got the deal," said John Dangberg, assistant city manager for economic development.

Return to sacbee.com for more details as they become available.


----------



## HKF

*Re: Should Kings move out of Sacto??? (New Arena Updates)*

Great news.


----------



## KingByDefault

*Re: Should Kings move out of Sacto??? (New Arena Updates)*

GOOD! Still has to pass a vote and if it don't the Kings are gone for sure. Its put up or shut up time for Sacramento.


----------



## Peja Vu

*Re: Should Kings move out of Sacto??? (New Arena Updates)*

Wish I lived in Sac County so I could vote yes!

The Maloofs, Sacramento, etc. need to sell this thing hard, word it just right to get everybody on board...


----------

